# best dietary supplement?



## Addisonn66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello friends...!
What's the best dietary supplement..? If anyone have any idea about it then please reply me...Your suggestions will be appreciated...!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I like my taurine its mood regulating and has relaxing properties too.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Best dietary supplement for what? Different supplements do different things. What are you trying to do?


----------



## frillylove (Sep 11, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> Best dietary supplement for what? Different supplements do different things. What are you trying to do?


I would assume he means for anxiety.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ginseng or Vitamin B-complex.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

For depression...

I haven't tried it yet but I want to, so I'm hoping someone else can vouch for this info:

SAMe (S-adenosylmethionine). Because it's expensive as hell for an OTC product, apparantly you can take L-methionine with B6 and TMG ("Tri-methyl-glycine"/ Betaine) in the hopes that your body will make the SAMe on its own.


----------



## Barbapapa (Mar 5, 2010)

fish oil
magnesium
vitamin d3


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Whichever my doctor suggests after a full blood analysis, otherwise I stay well away from them.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I hope you mean vitamins...?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I never found any that help for anxiety. A naturopath sugested niacinamide for anxiety once. I take fish and flax oil. I just started taking resveritrol.


----------

